# Suche Nette und engagierte Gilde (auch serverübergreifend)



## Batti (16. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Mein Name ist Sebastian ,bin Jahre 26 alt und bin im öffentlichen Dienst tätig.Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer netten und engagierten Gilde, die regelmäßig erfolreichen raiden geht.
Der spaß soll dabei natürlich auch nicht zu kurz kommen:-)

Ich spiele seit 3 jahren WOW.Meine Anfänge waren auf dem Server Shattrath...Bin dann auf den Server Lothar gewechselt und habe dort 2 jahre auch als Offi in einer gilde mitgearbeitet:-)...Solche Aufgaben sind mir also auch nicht fremd,was Organisation und andere Dinge betrifft.

Zu den Raidzeiten kann ich sagen, dass ich meistens Dienstags,Donnerstags und gelegentlich Freitags raiden kann...aber erst ab 21uhr rum...Bin leider durch Hobby und Arbeit etwas eingespannt. Meine aktuelle Gilde würde ich aus den oben genannten Gründen auch verlassen,da die Raidzeiten mit meinen möglichen Zeiten nicht mehr kompatibel sind:-)

Ich habe folgende chars auf Lvl 80

Batti -> Krieger (Mainspec: Tank / Second: Fury)
Armory-Link: http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Lothar&cn=Batti

Eleandria -> Schamanin (Mainspec: Heal / Second Ele)
Armory-Link: http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Lothar&cn=Eleandria

Lailá -> Magierin (Arkan)
Armory-Link: http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Lothar&cn=Lail%C3%A1

Notwendige Raidaddons,TS3 u. TS2 und all anderer Krimskrams sind bei mir standard und installiert.

Einen Serverwechsel würde ich auch in kauf nehmen,egal ob RP,PVE oder PVP.

Falls noch weitere Fragen bestehen könnt ihr mir schreiben.


Das war es erstmal fürs Erste

Über Antworten oder Vorschläge würde ich mich freuen:-)

Gruß


----------



## Batti (18. August 2010)

/push


----------



## Ugla (27. August 2010)

Hallo Batti,

gleich vorab, einen 80er Raid kann ich dir (noch_*lacht_) nicht bieten. 
Aber eine nette Raidgemeinschaft aus 2 Gilden, Raids nicht vor 20:30 bzw der WE Raid ab 21 Uhr, und ein netter freundlicher Umgangston so wie Hilfsbereite Member die auch so was zusammen unternehmen schon.

Wie das geht!?! Keine 80er Raids und doch raiden ? 
Erfolge feiern und Spass haben, ohne GS Wahn oder DPS gepose ? 
Ein "gz" bei Looten und keine Flames oder Neider, oder sogar ein Twink der sagt, "nein nimm du es du kannst es besser /nötiger gebrauchen", und dir den Loot weiter gibt. 
Das gibt es noch ? Oder wieder ?!?
_*nickt_
Ja es gibt es, in der Raidgemeinschaft der "Tales from the Past" und "Ein Herz für Gnome" auf der Todeswache.
Wir beteiben recht erfolgreich ein Projekt, dessen Sinn es ist den gesammten Content gemeinsam zu erleben. 
Und zwar genau so, wie er mal gedacht war. Also 60er Instanzen mit Lvl 60 und nicht zu 2 mit 80 durchrennen.

Uns sind dabei der Zusammenhalt und die gute und entspannte Stimmung wichtiger als das Vorankommen. 
Was nicht heisst das wir nicht auch "erfolgsorientiert" ausgerichtet sind. 
Nur ist es für uns ein größerer Erfolg das sich unsere Member wohl fühlen und gern zum Raid bzw online kommen, als das wir schnell, schnell die Scherbe erreichen oder T10,5 voll bekommen.
Falls dich das neugierig gemacht haben sollte, so kannst du hier den aktuellen Stand des Projektes sehen :

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/137040-tales-from-the-past-stoppt-zur-zeit-bei-60/

und über "Ein Herz für Gnome" hier mehr erfahren :

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=5275929705&sid=3&pageNo=5

Dort findest du auch etwas über Lvl 10er PvP Turniere mit RP Charakter das wir zusammen gerade veranstalten. 
Vllt eine Möglichkeit dir ein Paar von den Leutchen mal an zu sehen. 
Oder du schaust einfach mal bei uns in der Schänke" vorbei. 
Da können wir uns gern mal bei einem Bier (wir führen 10 Sorten) oder Wein beschnuppern und einen kleinen Plausch halten. 

Würd mich freuen wenn sich unsere Wege mal kreuzen und dir bis dahin
Viel Glück und Erfolg bei der Suche
und das wichtigste, hab Spass

glg

Sambi_ *legt ihre Visitenkarte bei_

"Ein Herz für Gnome"
Schankwirtschaft
Halsabschneider Gasse 1
SW-Zwergendistrikt
Todeswache

Inh.: Zamis und Sambi

Ach, und du erreichst mich (fast) immer nach 21 Uhr auf der TW. 
Einfach mal anflüstern oder wen von den Gnomen ansprechen, falls ich gerade (PvP)Twinke


----------



## Batti (17. September 2010)

/push


----------



## Pauli78 (22. September 2010)

Juhu Batti!


Ich könnte dir ein nettes und warmes Plätzchen in unserer Gilde <AgeCraft> auf dem PvP-Server Nathrezim (wir sind übrigens Allies) anbieten.

Wir sind eine Erwachsenen-Freizeitspieler-Spaßgilde, die entsprechend in entspannter Athmosphäre raidet. Wir bieten jeweils an bestimmten Wochentagen die verschiedensten Raids an, von Classic über Weekly bis ICC, die in der Regel um 20:00 losgehen und um 22:00 oder 23:00 Uhr aufhören. Wir haben einige Schichtarbeiter, so dass eine Raidteilnahme bei uns immer freiwillig ist und von Raid zu Raid individuell entschieden werden kann.

Habe ich dein Interesse geweckt, dann schau doch einfach mal auf unserer HP unter http://www.agecraft.de rein. Ich stehe gerne auch für ein TS-Gespräch zu Verfügung (schreib mich einfach an, wenn du das wünschst).


Grüße von Baltasaria!


----------



## Batti (19. Oktober 2010)

/push


----------

